# Back-Hoe Parking 101



## Peele1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Back-Hoe Parking

That's one way to do it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 14, 2011)

It's a lot easier to get it off the truck than it is to get on it, apparently.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 14, 2011)

Reminds me of a video i saw a while back where an excavator operator was able to undress a lady on some german game show in under 5 minutes using only a bucket and a thumb.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 14, 2011)

Or this one:


----------

